

Aeroflot Flight from Moscow to Havanna avoided US airspace yesterday - phreeza
http://flightaware.com/live/flight/AFL150/history/20130711/1005Z/UUEE/MUHA

======
phreeza
Compared to the previous days flights, which all crossed the US. Might just be
turbulence though.

------
jaachan
Also made a landing at L.F. Wade International Airport, Bermuda apparently.

------
lifeguard
Could have been a dry run to test US response.

